

Open Web Foundation Launches to help Open Specifications like OAuth, OpenID - sh1mmer
http://openwebfoundation.org/

======
sh1mmer
It was great to see this launch at OSCON. We are going to be some interviews
about it on YDN as soon as my video guy edits it next week.

